# Turkey permits are pending



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a turkey permit pending charge already.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

x2


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Nothing is showing on mine....








General season here I come


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

yay after 3 years me too!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome! 0 points and my dad and I drew out Central!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Awesome! 0 points and my dad and I drew out Central!


Did you log onto the DNR website to get that info???


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> Did you log onto the DNR website to get that info???


So far my points haven't been updated yet.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you log onto the DNR website to get that info???
> ...


Same here, nothing is showing up for my spring 2015 turkey on my application results


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Dodge360 said:


> Same here, nothing is showing up for my spring 2015 turkey on my application results


maybe in the land of nope. If this is some sort of april joke your wayyy early......and not funny.....O|*


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Not a joke, my card has been charged and I only applied for the central unit.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Maybe they already did the central region but haven't done the others yet? I personally put in for the southern region and have no updated info


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> Maybe they already did the central region but haven't done the others yet? I personally put in for the southern region and have no updated info


I got hit for southern region , now it it has withdrew from my account and is no longer pending .


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Dodge360 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they already did the central region but haven't done the others yet? I personally put in for the southern region and have no updated info
> ...


Thanks... I just died a little on the inside


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow. Again it looks like I get to sit home for the LE Turkey hunt. I have 4 pts. and then you hear of someone with 0 that draws:x:x:x Something HAS to be vamped up with this draw thing!!!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I hate to even comment on this thread, but I drew Northern with 0 points. First time putting in. Guess that makes up for all the other times I get screwed.


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

2 charges on my VISA. (Out of 4 applications). Probably myself and my second oldest. My oldest drew last year, and this is my youngest first year to put in. Yippee!!! Either way I win!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

taxidermist said:


> Wow. Again it looks like I get to sit home for the LE Turkey hunt. I have 4 pts. and then you hear of someone with 0 that draws:x:x:x Something HAS to be vamped up with this draw thing!!!


General seasons fun too. I had 1 point.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I had 4 points and still nothing. That's ok though general season is longer.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Nothing for me with 2 points... my card always seems to get hit after everyone else though.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

I blame the expo


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

First try and I drew


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

RandomElk16 said:


> First try and I drew


That's called the Utah draw system..


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Critter said:


> That's called the Utah draw system..


From 1 to even I cant. I'm literally can't evening right now.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Groganite said:


> From 1 to even I cant. I'm literally can't evening right now.


Huh?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> Huh?


Watch "I CAN'T EVEN" on YouTube
I CAN'T EVEN:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a dream!! Math at one day turkeys will have bag limits, not tag limits.------SS


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

We drew out. My card got hit yesterday. Although we put in for southern first and central second so we don't know what unit we are hunting but it's my first turkey hunt. I'm excited either way. Going to be good fun. We each had one point.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Groganite said:


> Watch "I CAN'T EVEN" on YouTube
> I CAN'T EVEN:


wow i cant believe i watched that stupid video


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Groganite said:


> Watch "I CAN'T EVEN" on YouTube
> I CAN'T EVEN:


it's okay, even without knowing of the original source, I knew what you meant.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

fishreaper said:


> it's okay, even without knowing of the original source, I knew what you meant.


good for a minute there I thought I may have broken the internet..

oh and I got the dreaded unsuccessful email today Wommmp Waaaahhh...


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

Multiple people I know with bonus points from 1 to 4, and non of us drew a tag.
Something is wrong here????


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

same here. Son didn't draw with 4 but that is how it goes. I have drawn two OIL tags in the past 5 years. I can't complain.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks like I drew with 4 points yea. My kids got the unsuccessful notice. 

I think this will also be the last time I apply for the turkey LE units. I use to like them but I believe it's just turned into a money generating scam for the dwr. It cost me an extra 30 bucks a year in ap fees and I get unsuccessful letters. I can then go down and purchase a tag for the same unit over the counter and hunt a longer season. I'll save my 30 bucks from now on and put it in the gas tank on my general season tag.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> Looks like I drew with 4 points yea. My kids got the unsuccessful notice.
> 
> I think this will also be the last time I apply for the turkey LE units. I use to like them but I believe it's just turned into a money generating scam for the dwr. It cost me an extra 30 bucks a year in ap fees and I get unsuccessful letters. I can then go down and purchase a tag for the same unit over the counter and hunt a longer season. I'll save my 30 bucks from now on and put it in the gas tank on my general season tag.


agree 100%. Next time I draw LE turkey is the last for me


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

No tags for the hubby and I. He had one point, I had zero points.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Paging tex.....this thread needs your famous phrase bud!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I drew with two points. My dad and brother both drew with zero points..:?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Honest, last year hunted the gs for my first turkey hunt ever. It was incredible! This year, I'm moving to Alaska for the summer in mid may, between that and finals it was either pull an le tag or wait till next year. I don't know how the system for turkeys works, but this year I'll take it! As a hunter who couldn't draw a GS deer tag in Utah or a Wyoming doe antelope as a youth for years on end, I feel for those frustrated at the draw.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

drew with 3 points looks like the grandson will get a chance thanks to the mentoring program


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Make sure you check on the mentoring program. They told me at the DWR last year that turkeys were not eligible. Only big game??


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I drew my tag with a couple of points. That's about average for the unit we hunt.
The general hunt is fun, but we see a lot fewer hunters on the early in our area.
Makes for a little bit better hunt. Can actually call the Tom's in.
Will try to get mine with the bow.
Head for the snow line !!!


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

2full said:


> I drew my tag with a couple of points. That's about average for the unit we hunt.
> The general hunt is fun, but we see a lot fewer hunters on the early in our area.
> Makes for a little bit better hunt. Can actually call the Tom's in.
> Will try to get mine with the bow.
> Head for the snow line !!!


I have called Toms in during both seasons


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

My card was hit also. When I check on my points online, it shows I have 0 points. It took me 4 years of putting in to draw a central tag. I thought I would draw it last year with 3 bonus points, but it didnt happen.


----------



## wasatchwillie (Apr 15, 2010)

drew a southern tag!!!:grin:


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

We got the southern unit. So I'm going to try it with the bow for my first turkey hunt.


----------



## duck (Dec 31, 2014)

didn't draw


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

First time application and I didn't draw but I only put in for the southern region. Looks like the general season for me.


----------

